# Has anyone read "Reasons for Faith" by Oliphint?



## valiant4truth (Jan 3, 2011)

If so, what was your overall impression?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 10, 2011)

A+++

I _highly_ recommend the book - for whatever that's worth. It's really helpful in thinking about the proper relationship between God and man and how man should think in light of God. I think it's a helpful addition to the life of the mind literature, and is overtly Van Tillian in it's approach (which is Biblical to my thinking).


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 10, 2011)

No. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------

